# Up 22% this year



## Esmeralda (Nov 21, 2013)

According to BBC World News today.....

The Dow Jones posted 16,000....Best annual ever....

Up 22% this year....

Best showing in a decade.....

Comments?


----------



## theHawk (Nov 22, 2013)

Ain't it great?  Just like 1929 all over again!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 22, 2013)

The Bubble Machine again, only kept afloat by the Fed....................

Currently borrowing to make margin again....................

Same shit over again, but multiplied as we never recovered from the last one.


----------



## S.J. (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't wanna have any money in there when that bubble bursts.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 22, 2013)

And it will burst as soon as the Fed stops the currency machine.........................

It will cause more damage than the last one, and the Fed will step in again to do more of the same.........................

Ridiculous.................


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 22, 2013)

The Fed is pumping $1Trillion annually in the economy and the ONLY place its apparently going is into equities and keeping interest rates artificially low


----------



## Spiderman (Nov 22, 2013)

It's a house of cards.

Watch it like a hawk and yank your money when the fed turns off the printing presses.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> According to BBC World News today.....
> 
> The Dow Jones posted 16,000....Best annual ever....
> 
> ...



Thoughts? Not the time to buy, it will correct, the time to buy was in 08-09. If anything, put your money in inverse performance etfs like SPXU or invest overseas in emerging markets. Gold is also a good buy as a hedge as well.


----------



## OnePercenter (Nov 22, 2013)

Nothing at all to do with the $100T+ corporate America has to invest.


----------



## OnePercenter (Nov 22, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > According to BBC World News today.....
> ...



Gold?


----------



## SteadyMercury (Nov 23, 2013)

Has been a great ride and bump to the net worth, will settle more profits in January when I do the annual rebalance.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Nov 23, 2013)

Up 22%!  I have to ask why isn't employment up at least half of that?  It seems US companies are still hoarding their money and continuing their off-shoring of jobs.


----------



## OnePercenter (Nov 23, 2013)

kiwiman127 said:


> Up 22%!  I have to ask why isn't employment up at least half of that?  It seems US companies are still hoarding their money and continuing their off-shoring of jobs.



No direct subsidies.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 23, 2013)

OnePercenter said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Gold is bottoming, it may make one more correction, but now is a good time to increase positions
Or gold mining stocks. I have positions in Barrick Gold(ABX) and IAMGOLD(IAG), both at a multi year lows and are turning the corner. Great buy.


----------



## S.J. (Nov 23, 2013)

Iceman said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...


Don't buy any Barack Gold, it's really Fools Gold.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 23, 2013)

kiwiman127 said:


> Up 22%!  I have to ask why isn't employment up at least half of that?  It seems US companies are still hoarding their money and continuing their off-shoring of jobs.



Because it's a false economy.  The stock market gains are all Fed pumping.  It will eventually correct.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Nov 24, 2013)

Correct to what?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 24, 2013)

SteadyMercury said:


> Correct to what?



Index down about 8000 points again..............

As soon as the Fed stops propping it up.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Nov 24, 2013)

A correction wouldn't surprise me at all, in fact I'm hoping it doesn't happen at least until I rebalance at beginning of year so some of my profits are scraped.

50% stock market decline though? I assume you've already put all your money into bear positions?


----------



## whitehall (Nov 25, 2013)

The stock market always goes up. That's why democrats were outraged when Bush tried to allow people to invest a tiny portion of their social security in the stock market. Democrats want it all. The strange thing is why the bi-polar lefties celebrate an upsurge in the stock market when they support communist organizations like "occupy wall street".


----------



## SteadyMercury (Nov 25, 2013)

What a dumb fucking politically motivated vapid post, thanks whitehall.


----------



## william the wie (Nov 25, 2013)

SteadyMercury said:


> What a dumb fucking politically motivated vapid post, thanks whitehall.


 Is this a feel good thread? Beyond changing long put positions at new highs and long calls at new lows or vice versa for short LEAPs to minimize losses by hedging I don't seen any point in getting upset over flucuations. Cut losses and lock in profits is my goal. Politics that have nothing to do with my profits or losses do not affect my strategies.


----------



## OnePercenter (Nov 26, 2013)

Iceman said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



Good luck, you'll need it.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Nov 26, 2013)

william the wie said:


> Is this a feel good thread?


I don't think so. I've had that "correction is a coming" feeling since late summer, that can't be good as least for boring buy and hold guy like me.



william the wie said:


> Politics that have nothing to do with my profits or losses do not affect my strategies.


Agreed, I often wonder if the people who seem to live their lives around political finger pointing manage their finances based on it too.


----------



## william the wie (Nov 26, 2013)

OnePercenter said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...


It depends on how he balances his portfolio. Gold is part of almost all lazy man portfolios. It also depends on how he hedges losses. Berkshire Hathaway is buy and hold because of the level of front running turbulence in portfolios that large.


----------



## Rozman (Nov 26, 2013)

SteadyMercury said:


> Correct to what?



To what the stocks are actually worth would be my guess...
Lots of government money being thrown into the system.
This needs to be looked at very closely.As soon as there is a whiff that the FED is gonna 
stop I will need to make a decision about what to do...


----------



## william the wie (Nov 26, 2013)

Rozman said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> > Correct to what?
> ...


while true waiting to hedge until there is clarity will mean trying to exit during margin calls and stop losses, which is suicidal and stupid. Hedge now and don't try to call the market.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Nov 27, 2013)

Rozman said:


> To what the stocks are actually worth would be my guess...


Stocks are always worth exactly what they are being traded at.


----------



## editec (Nov 27, 2013)

SteadyMercury said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > To what the stocks are actually worth would be my guess...
> ...



Ah *the perfect market theory* rears its head again.

In a way, of course, that POV is right.

Stocks are worth *whatever the market decides* _at the moment.
_

If one could but know the psychological gestalt of the market at any moment  one would clean up the next.

Of course all this is based on the theory that the market is NOT being manipulated by insiders.


And that, my friends, is true_ sometimes_, I think


----------



## william the wie (Nov 27, 2013)

editec said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...


It depends on time frame, black swans hit about once every 16 months. Also Value Line has outperformed the market for decades which is not possible under random walk.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Dec 11, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Thoughts? Not the time to buy, it will correct, the time to buy was in 08-09.


Given the year stocks have had one could make a case 2010 was also the time to buy.
Or 2011.
Or 2012.


----------



## whitehall (Dec 12, 2013)

Think about if you can lefties. The bi-polar left obviously supports the Marxist doctrine and the radical "occupy wall-street" mob that demonstrates against capitalism. Unemployment is still high especially among the minority population but the left celebrates the spike in the Dow and wealth created by rich corporations. What's going on? The low information left relies on internet blogs that pretend to support the administration so they don't have to waste time thinking about issues.


----------



## hangover (Dec 12, 2013)

> Up 22% this year


...and all those stocks were bought up by banks investing all that free money the FED has been giving them.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Dec 16, 2013)

whitehall said:


> The bi-polar left obviously supports the Marxist doctrine and the radical "occupy wall-street" mob that demonstrates against capitalism.


Who are you even arguing with here? I didn't see anyone mention supporting Marxist doctrine or Occupy Wall Street, you just propped up a nice big  straw man and started swinging away at it. Wow, you sure trounced that argument you invented, nice work.



hangover said:


> > Up 22% this year
> 
> 
> ...and all those stocks were bought up by banks investing all that free money the FED has been giving them.


I buy stocks every month in my equity mutual funds. I am not a bank.


----------



## ashleyjames389 (Dec 26, 2013)

OnePercenter said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



The Gold bubble is burst. Bitcoins dropping as fast as it came up


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 1, 2014)

Shall I pout?  I only made 18% this year on our portfolio .....

Now working on the re-balance and taking that way too high percentage out of cash.  I refuse to discuss the amount of gains I missed by leaving too much in cash for all this time : ((


----------



## Snouter (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeah, GOLD was fool's gold.  It is done.  They won't let it drop below 1,000 but it is too bad folks got suckered into buying that as if the end of the world meant survivors would buy burgers with gold chunks.  

Much to my chagrin, I have a mutual fund rocking it which I hope is following the manipulated stock market.  I figure I make more money riding the wave than pointing out the absurdity of it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 2, 2014)

S.J. said:


> I don't wanna have any money in there when that bubble bursts.



Where do you invest?


----------

